# 522/625 - L2.38 Software Release Notes and Discussion



## Anthony (Dec 16, 2002)

I guess they are trying to get this right.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

From Dish:

L2.38 software was released to support both the DISH Player-DVR 522 and also the newly released DISH Player-DVR 625 as these two receivers currently operate with the same software download.

The primary changes to the software contained in L2.38 

Support improved diagnostics in the important system information screens which is an initiative being implemented in many of our receiver models.
These diagnostic upgrades simplify and expedite troubleshooting by our customer service agents when assisting a customer.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

what about fixing the audio drop nouts and pixeling?


----------



## chaddux (Oct 10, 2004)

Bob Haller said:


> what about fixing the audio drop nouts and pixeling?


I'm not sure I've ever heard of drop nouts before.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

I'll check.


----------



## Racerx (Dec 5, 2004)

chaddux said:


> I'm not sure I've ever heard of drop nouts before.


 Really? I have had audio dropouts on almost EVERY piece I have recorded. Last night, while watching The Contender, it droppped out like crazy, live. Quality stuff.....


----------



## chaddux (Oct 10, 2004)

Racerx said:


> Really? I have had audio dropouts on almost EVERY piece I have recorded. Last night, while watching The Contender, it droppped out like crazy, live. Quality stuff.....


Did you read what I wrote? I said that I've never heard of drop NOUTS. It was a joke based on what Bob had said. Of course I've heard of drop outs. Virtually all 522 users have them.


----------



## Racerx (Dec 5, 2004)

Yeah, I read it. I also thought it was a typo.


----------



## Racerx (Dec 5, 2004)

I didn't realize the typo came, originally from him.


----------



## bcas400e (Nov 3, 2004)

I never got 2.37!!


----------



## BuckeyeChris (Apr 20, 2004)

Hey, I got it!


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

There seriously needs some organzational meeting with all thes dupe threads being created around here....


----------



## chaddux (Oct 10, 2004)

BFG said:


> There seriously needs some organzational meeting with all thes dupe threads being created around here....


This one was actually the first. The OP did nothing wrong.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

As recently reported, same range of 522 (58087868-61287867) getting both versions L237 and L238 (?) from sky. Very interesting culpit .


----------



## chaddux (Oct 10, 2004)

P Smith said:


> As recently reported, same range of 522 (58087868-61287867) getting both versions L237 and L238 (?) from sky. Very interesting culpit .


What's a culpit? That's not a word and I have NO idea what word you intended to use.


----------



## quietguy (May 19, 2005)

Still NO fix on the closed caption bug (only showing on one feed in single mode). Don't know about the audio dropping. What exactly is the symptom? 625 here.


----------



## Kaydigi (Dec 31, 2003)

quietguy said:


> Still NO fix on the closed caption bug (only showing on one feed in single mode). Don't know about the audio dropping. What exactly is the symptom? 625 here.


I get CC on both TV's in dual mode and single. My version is 2.35. What happens sometimes is if I over tax the system ( 1 tuner recording paused, other tuner running DVR event) If I switch to single mode my CC disappears on both sets until a front panel reset or the 3 AM download.


----------



## BuckeyeChris (Apr 20, 2004)

Anyone else having to press the Select/Power button from the remote twice to power on their 522? This started happening a few weeks ago for me; I can't remember after which release it began.

From the end-user perspective, I haven't noticed any changes/differences with 2.38. The System Info screen (Menu > 6 > 1 > 3) still looks the same. I was expecting something different on that screen based on the release notes. As the release notes say, any enhancements must be for Dish technical support only. 

In that screen, there are ten categories/fields that are lettered from A to J. They are or have to do with: 

A = Status
B = unknown
C = Phone icon
D = receiver model and current software version
E = Looks like some kind of identification/serial numbers, perhaps for the internal card
F = blank, 
G = Satellite numbers and signal strength indicator (Good, Bad, etc.)
H = Switch information
I = Infrared indicators
J = UHF indicators.

If you press the corresponding letter from the remote keypad, different things happen which have nothing to do with that field as far as I can tell. For example, if you press C for the phone icon, displayed will be the System Info Two screen that lists things like Alternate Audio, Caller ID, Channel Order, Dolby Digital and Guide Display. 

I'll keep looking and report back if I see something new/different.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Bob Haller said:


> what about fixing the audio drop nouts and pixeling?


I am being told that _there were changes made to improve audio/video sync and correct dropouts. _


----------



## Slyster (May 17, 2005)

I still have 2.35!! What the heck.. can you force an upgrade somehow?


----------



## Proudwolf (Aug 20, 2003)

BuckeyeChris said:


> Anyone else having to press the Select/Power button from the remote twice to power on their 522? This started happening a few weeks ago for me; I can't remember after which release it began.


I getting the push-twice for power thing too. I thought that it was just me, I changed the batteries and rebooted and all. Glad to know that I'm not as crazy I thought.

-Proudwolf


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

BuckeyeChris said:


> Anyone else having to press the Select/Power button from the remote twice to power on their 522? This started happening a few weeks ago for me; I can't remember after which release it began.
> 
> From the end-user perspective, I haven't noticed any changes/differences with 2.38. The System Info screen (Menu > 6 > 1 > 3) still looks the same. I was expecting something different on that screen based on the release notes. As the release notes say, any enhancements must be for Dish technical support only.
> 
> ...


Box "B" is part of "super diagnositics". It will display a number that corresponds to the number of sat signal interruptions you had in the last 24 hours.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Jason Nipp said:


> I am being told that _there were changes made to improve audio/video sync and correct dropouts. _


I am hearing rumors that it is an good improvement, but not a cure.


----------



## adv_dp_fan (Sep 5, 2004)

Now that people meantion it I am too. I thought something was just wrong with my remote as once in a while it works the first time. Guess I don't need to check out my remote after all.


----------



## adv_dp_fan (Sep 5, 2004)

Jason Nipp said:


> I am hearing rumors that it is an good improvement, but not a cure.


Yeah I haven't had any sync problems since I got 2.36 (or is it 2.37, I forget), crosses fingers, but I still get some bad audio dropouts. As long as a second or two sometimes.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Yeah I get random dropouts too. What drives me nuts are these Zero Second Recordings.


----------



## Presence (Mar 14, 2004)

So what's with the having to press Power twice thing? It's really damn annoying! How did Dish manage to **** that up? (Don't answer that.)


----------



## adv_dp_fan (Sep 5, 2004)

What is currently driving me nuts it that 2.36 has started to miss recordings. I go to bed and the show is listed to be recorded but when I get up there is no indication that it was ever in the list to be recorded even. Now last night I was sitting there an a show I had set started but the box didn't start recording. I looked and it wasn't it the list now and didn't show up as being skipped. It was just gone. I'm having to go back to setting manual timers now as it keeps missing all my shows. Never had this problem before but it's really driving me nuts now.


----------



## BuckeyeChris (Apr 20, 2004)

I hate to rain on anyone's parade, but there are still audio drop-outs in L2.38.

I am presently watching the _Dave Chappelle: Killin' Them Softly_ special that I recorded, and I have noticed a couple of drop-outs already.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

See post #23 in this thread.


----------



## BuckeyeChris (Apr 20, 2004)

Jason Nipp said:


> See post #23 in this thread.


Oops, missed that. Always a good idea to read the whole thread before posting. 

Well, let's all hope that's the case. That seems to stick out as one of the biggest and most common complaint from 522 users on this site.

Although I never really counted the number of drop-outs in the past, it has never seemed like a lot. But now, I will be paying closer attention.


----------



## Pablo_New (Feb 25, 2005)

Proudwolf said:


> I getting the push-twice for power thing too. I thought that it was just me, I changed the batteries and rebooted and all. Glad to know that I'm not as crazy I thought.
> 
> -Proudwolf


I think it started happening with 2.36, but I may be wrong about that. At first when you pressed select (twice) during the screen saver, it would make a square around the logo then go away, now it just goes away as before. Wierd stuff. :grin:

Regarding Post #27: from what I've read in some other posts and boards, I think it's an intentional feature, I have no idea what purpose it serves other than user annoyance.


----------



## Julio (Jun 5, 2005)

Slyster said:


> I still have 2.35!! What the heck.. can you force an upgrade somehow?


I followed the instructions for the 522 receiver but had no luck, still at 2.35. If you get lucky, please share your experience, in particular any steps that differ from those in the instructions.

Dish Network Software Download Instructions:

http://www.dishnetwork.com/content/customerCare/technical/software_versions/index.asp


----------



## Slyster (May 17, 2005)

Still at 2.35... almost a month later.. no way to force udpates I guess.


----------



## chaddux (Oct 10, 2004)

Julio said:


> I followed the instructions for the 522 receiver but had no luck, still at 2.35. If you get lucky, please share your experience, in particular any steps that differ from those in the instructions.





Slyster said:


> Still at 2.35... almost a month later.. no way to force udpates I guess.


READ CAREFULLY: As long as it is still a current version, you are not necessarily going to receive an update. DISH releases software updates to blocks of receivers. Depending on which block you are in, L2.35 may be YOUR current version. There's a very common sense reason they are still listed as current: because they're still current for some users. Until the software is released to your specific receiver and no matter how many times you follow the instructions, pull the power cord, hold the power button or do anything else, *NOTHING WILL FORCE AN UPDATE.* Once a version is no longer listed as a current release, all remaining receivers should then receive the update.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

He he, when I found out there the info and posted here, ppl flamed me. Today you declare it as a proved fact. Well, Dishnetwork never disclosed they method, so we can't be assured in our deduction .


----------



## chaddux (Oct 10, 2004)

P Smith said:


> He he, when I found out there the info and posted here, ppl flamed me. Today you declare it as a proved fact. Well, Dishnetwork never disclosed they method, so we can't be assured in our deduction .


Huh? That doesn't make all that much sense but I'm guessing English isn't your first language so I'll cut you some slack.


----------

